# Arabian Ranches vs Green Community



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello All

These are the two area that we have singled out as potential places to live and would like peoples feedback i.e pros/cons on both areas we are a family of 5 with children 7/10/12 so need somewhere with acommunity feel and safe where the kids can play out and have friends
so any feedback from families living in both areas would be much appreciated


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The lifestyle is similar.

Arabian Ranches is much closer to the various destinations in Dubai. Green Community is further out and while the community is pleasant once you're inside the gates, it does have an isolated feel to it.

I'd pick Arabian Ranches if only because it's handier to everything I need in Dubai.

The outstanding question is what school will your children attend? Rule of thumb is to find the school first then select the community.

Have you also looked at the Meadows/Lakes?





slimtrader said:


> Hello All
> 
> These are the two area that we have singled out as potential places to live and would like peoples feedback i.e pros/cons on both areas we are a family of 5 with children 7/10/12 so need somewhere with acommunity feel and safe where the kids can play out and have friends
> so any feedback from families living in both areas would be much appreciated


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We picked Ranches over Green Community (and others) for a number of different reasons.

Main ones though were location, and that Green community doesn't have a British curriculum school. Although the one in Ranches (JESS) has a long waiting list, there is another (GEMS DSO) near enough.

Drop me a message if you have any specific questions.


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks a lot for replies like you say jess is a nogo so i think the only 2 schools really are SDO and greenfields community so i suppose really it depends on which one i can get the kids in DSO=Ranches Greenfields=Green community


----------

